# Taking I-Flora and need help



## bixa525 (Dec 17, 2007)

Hi, Well I have been taking the probiotic I-flora for the last 2 days and I am having terrible gas pains and nausea and feel pretty awful. I guess this is what they call die-off. My question is for those that have taken this brand or any other Probiotic does this die off last very long? I am looking to improve digestion, I have gerd and also help my constipation issues. I also take digestive enzymes at dinner time. The I-flora instructions say to take 1 to 2 capsules a day. Can I take them together or is it best to space them out. Also when is the best time to take them, before meals or after meals? I have been taking them about 1/2 hour before meals but honestly I don't know if this is the correct way to take them. Any help would be appreciated. Also if anyone has taken this brand, please report your outcome.


----------



## bixa525 (Dec 17, 2007)

21 views and no responses. Can anyone please help answer my questions?


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

hi, sorry for teh delay, i havent checked in for a while.it is a herx reaction you are feeling, and it can last for up to 2 weeks. try and stick with it if you can though. you should take the enzymes at least 2 hours before or after teh probiotics.here is some info so you can get the best out of teh probiotic including details of the best time to take it.the following strains have teh most research behind them in IBS studies with good positive outcomes in studies.L. bulgaricus, L. reuteri, L. plantarum, L. casei, B. bifidus, S. salivarius, and S. thermophilus and the yeast Saccharomyces boulardii. THERE ARE MANY MANY OTHERS though!here is some general info on taking them, if you dont already know it!*They are best taken FIRST THING in the morning on an empty stomach, 30 minutes before food.* ideally they should be taken for at least 3 weeks as it may take that long to see any results. although some people have a very good reaction in days. after 2 to 3 months they should be stopped for a while. if after a few days you start to notice that you can feel a physical difference or a worsening of your symptoms, start taking them again. other wise, there is no need to continue taking them untill you feel that you do need them. there isnt any harm in taking them as a permanant suppliment if they are taken is small numbers like in actimel or activia yoghurt, but if you are taking 10 billion cultures a day, it is good to give the body a break every now and then.also If at all possible, replace the FOS prebiotic with natural fruit and veg if you can tollerate it. FOS can play hell with the tummy in some people while it dosent bother others.*After you start to take the probiotics, you may feel initially worse for a day to a week or so. this is called the herx reaction and unfortunately is perfectly normal. (Google it to get more detailed info). some people are not affected by herx and some are.if it gets too much though, just stop the probiotics for a few days and re start them at a half dose for a two weeks, then a three quarter dose for two weeks and then the full dose, and see how you get on with that.*CHeersIan


----------



## bixa525 (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks for your reply. Can you tell me what is FOS and how would I know if it is in my Probiotic? I take the enzymes with my meals so what you are saying is it's best to take the Probitoics 2 hours before or after my meals? Also the bottle says to take 1 or 2 capsule a a day so can I take them both together at one time or is it best to take them seperately at two different times? Thanks for your help.


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

you should take the probiotic first thing in the morning, on an empty stomach 30 minutes before food.read the bottle, if FOS or inulin is in there it will say.i would stick to taking one a day for now.Ian


----------



## bixa525 (Dec 17, 2007)

Okay, when should I bump it up to 2 a day? Also when I do should I take them seperately or can I take them together? No inulin or fos is in the ingredients.


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

take 2 a day when you are readytake the probiotics as stated, then take your enzimes as usual.ian


----------



## bixa525 (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks for all of your help IAN!


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

anytime!Ian


----------

